
Startup School 2018 - ky0ung
When should we expect to be notified as to whether we&#x27;ve been accepted into the Startup School program? The course begins in a week, but applications were due last week.
======
mtmail
In a couple of hours
[https://mobile.twitter.com/startupschool/status/103128998490...](https://mobile.twitter.com/startupschool/status/1031289984903331840)

